
Microsoft cancels Family Guy deal - madmotive
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8329369.stm
======
mckilljoy
1\. Windows brand does not connect with a particular demographic. 2\.
Microsoft sponsors Family Guy special in order to connect with this
demographic. 3\. Microsoft realizes content this demographic finds funny does
not align with the Windows brand. 4\. Fail

Seems like this whole dance could have been prevented.

